# Free fiber



## Christina R. (Apr 22, 2004)

I have four large bags of fiber. It was given to me, but I already have enough to last multiple lifetimes. Some is alpaca, some rabbit, on and on. If anyone is ever passing through Flagstaff in the near future or wants to arrange a relay to get it to them, it's yours.

Every now and then I make a trip to Phoenix, if that helps.


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

Christina R. said:


> I have four large bags of fiber. It was given to me, but I already have enough to last multiple lifetimes. Some is alpaca, some rabbit, on and on. If anyone is ever passing through Flagstaff in the near future or wants to arrange a relay to get it to them, it's yours.
> 
> Every now and then I make a trip to Phoenix, if that helps.


Would you allow me to pay the shipping for some?


----------



## Christina R. (Apr 22, 2004)

I would. As the week goes by, I will get it out of storage and take pictures of it. You can have first dibs. My intent was to use it for dryer balls out of the alpaca. It was pretty dusty stuff. For some reason it seemed to staticky to make dryer balls.


----------



## MoBookworm1957 (Aug 24, 2015)

I would like some of it too if you have enough to share. I also would pay for shipping.


----------

